# Atmos & DTS-X from computer while waiting for UBP-X800M2



## aceinc (Oct 24, 2006)

I put in my ceiling speakers, I have 11 channels of amplification (minimum of 200 watts per). I have a Marantz AV7704 and I want to hear what everything will do.

Sources attached to the system include;

Sony XBR75X900F
Xfinity X1 DVR.
Sony BDP-S370
An older HP desktop with HDMI out running windows 7.
A newer HP Notebook with 4k/HDMI with Windows 10.

I tried some Dolby and DTS-X MKV demo files on my notebook attached to the AV7704 via HDMI and got video with no audio from the movie player. I downloaded VLC Media player and tried the MKV files, and got audio. But the AV7704 only showed stereo input from the computer.

I am looking for ideas on how to make the computer output the digital stream so the sound processor can interpret all the channels. Anyone done this before?


----------



## Sal1950 (Jun 8, 2016)

Don't have it working myself, never tried it but pretty sure you'll need asio4all drivers to start with. Had to install them on my Win10 partition to get HDMI multich out working from REW. Alternatively you can try the FlexASIO driver build also.
Good luck


----------



## RLouis (Jan 20, 2010)

Why not just throw the demo files on a thumb drive and plug into the USB on the front of the 7704? Then play from the 7704 menu system. My guess is >> HDCP and all the decoder licensing constraints might be stopping the audio out from outputting in surround encoded mode via the HDMI of the PC’s. HDCP is relatively specific to HDMI and DIV connections between devices.


----------



## BP1Fanatic (Mar 28, 2011)

I use the Dolby Access app on my Quantum Access stick to watch Netflix app movies in Dolby Atmos. The DA app forced me to purchase Dolby Atmos Headphones after the 8 day trial. I think I paid $12 with tax. You should be able to install the DA Home Theater for free as long as you are running a 64-bit operating system. My QA does not recognize my Sony AVR as a DA receiver since it runs Windows 10 32-bit. QA sees my 2017 Sony tv as the audio source.


----------

